# Subtank Mini V2



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

Howdy retailers  

I am very keen on picking up the updated Subtank mini that comes in the Sub Box bundle but have no interest in the mod. So i am waiting for the tank to go on sale on its own.

Do any of you have an indication as to when we can expect these on their own and if they will be coming in the white and black variants?

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/7/15)

Hi @Yiannaki 

My stock is arriving latest Tuesday.I will have the black ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (3/7/15)

Late next week we are getting black and white - they had no (new vertical) coils yet unfortunately, so those will probably come in later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

A bit late, but here is the link?

http://savapegear.co.za/products/kanger-subtank-mini-clearomizer-22mm-black

I'm trying okay?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/7/15)

Thanks @SamuraiTheVapor


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)

take the kit , ill buy the mod from you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

shabbar said:


> take the kit , ill buy the mod from you ?


Deal 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (3/7/15)

shabbar said:


> take the kit , ill buy the mod from you ?


 
Lol, is this because i showed you mine and you liked the size?


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)

NaZa05 said:


> Lol,* is this because i showed you mine and you liked the size?*



dude , gotta watch how you phrase things around here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05 (3/7/15)

shabbar said:


> dude , gotta watch how you phrase things around here


 
Lol, i'm fasting forgive me


----------



## nemo (3/7/15)

NaZa05 said:


> Lol, is this because i showed you mine and you liked the size?


Oh eh eh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)

NaZa05 said:


> Lol, i'm fasting forgive me



straw dogs for boeka


----------



## NaZa05 (3/7/15)

shabbar said:


> straw dogs foe boeka


 
I actaully cant wait to get my hands on straw dogs again. It really is great @KieranD outdid himself with that flavour.

I have recoiled the RBA need to wick it and then i will try scarlett later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/7/15)

New Black Subtank mini in stock and ready to be shipped:

http://savapegear.co.za/products/kanger-subtank-mini-clearomizer-22mm-black


----------



## Derick (6/7/15)

Ours are in - Black and White 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Atomizers/Kanger-Subtank-Mini-Black
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Atomizers/Kanger-Subtank-Mini-White

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (6/7/15)

Derick said:


> Ours are in - Black and White
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Atomizers/Kanger-Subtank-Mini-Black
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Atomizers/Kanger-Subtank-Mini-White


Is there any chance that these will be coming out in stainless steel too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (7/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Is there any chance that these will be coming out in stainless steel too?


I'm sure they will update the existing SS ones - with our next order we will ask them about it

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kevkev (27/7/15)

Any retailers have the SS ones in stock?


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/7/15)

Sorry.We only have black at the moment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (27/7/15)

We were supposed to get some this week, but our shipment went missing in Hong Kong... Maybe the customs guy is a vaper 

So they have to re-ship - so probably next week some time now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (27/7/15)

I have a silver one left.


----------



## Eyeball (30/7/15)

@Eugene_VH Vapoholics have the ss ones with the new airflow and updated deck in stock


----------

